# AZOO Co2 Regulator is the biggest piece of Crap!



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

I wanted to upgrade my co2 regulator, and heard the Azoo regulator was pretty good. 

So I get the regulator, there is no instructions in english!

After I finally do find the instructions on there mickey mouse web site that looks like an 8yr old designed, you can't even adjust the pressure on the low side. What a piece of Garage... Dont buy this junk!!!

Look at the directions from there web site below
Look at #1, yeah thats an intelligent, informative step!



AZOO CO2 Pressure Regulator
DIRECTIONS FOR USE :
AZOO CO2 Pressure Regulator (Magnet Valve included) is a high quality product. It can be ready to install without any further setting or adjustment. For the sake of safety, the following8. Power Supply : AC 240V / 50 Hz
maintenance shall be noticed :
1. Please place it smoothly, prevent dropping.
2. The pressure regulator is set its safety value during 4~6 kg / cm2 ( it displays 4kg / cm2 ) Do not adjust the regulator by yourself.
3. Never lubricate it with grease.
4. When it is installed in AZOO CO2 Controller, make sure screw tightly in case of leak
5. Before plugging in the magnet valve, check the voltage first.
6. Never spill water on AZOO Pressure Regulator. Do not disassemble the device by yourself.
AZ19002 (110V/220V)


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Your offending probbaly alot of people. Because most people use this regular. It works great for them. Works great for me.

Wait.. your describing the Azoo a Biggest peice of crap. because the instructions are shaitty?.. I mean you havnt even use it.
You should be able to install a co2 regulator by researching.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

stagger said:


> I wanted to upgrade my co2 regulator, and heard the Azoo regulator was pretty good.
> 
> So I get the regulator, there is no instructions in english!
> 
> ...



Bad instructions = Chinese product. But if it wasn't made in China, then it wouldn't be so cheap.

I understand your frustrations, but rather than complaining about the instructions and website in an non-constructive manner, you should ask for help.

I have 3 Azoo regulators now, and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Apparently is says your power supply is AC 240V and 50 hertz.

America uses 120 volts and 60 hertz.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The regulator is made in China, so the instructions are basically an Asian to English translation. Thats why they seem poorly written. Something we are going to have to get used to I imagine.

I have a couple of AZOO regulators that are working just fine after a couple of years.

Installation is pretty straight forward. Just like any standard CO2 regulator. Have a look:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...lwaukee-ma-957-co2-regulator-instuctions.html

Youc an probably ise these instructions to hook up your AZOO. Just skip the steps for adjustment knob (E) and the bubble counter bit.


Mike


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a question about one of the instructions,...
Where it says crack the cylinder open a bit for an instant to blow out any stuff, isn't that really dangerous?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I have 2 of the Azoo regulators. My first one came from AquaticEco.com where they price matched and the directions were in English. My second one came for DrsFosterSmith.com and the directions were in Chinese.










Several months ago, someone posted that you can adjust the low pressure gauge on the Azoo. I've never had to adjust mine.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/54275-azoo-regulator-manifold.html

The needle valve on the Azoo seems to be temperature sensitive. You have to open up the needle valve when it gets cold and close it a little when it gets warmer weather.

I've never had any trouble at all with my Azoo regulators.

Where's that knocking on wood Smiley? Hum...this will work.












If you aren't pleased with the needle valve, Rex told me that he has sold many of them for the Azoo regulator. http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html


----------

